# Rate my half brother and sister (we have the same subhuman father)



## HorribleTeeth (Nov 25, 2018)

Title


----------



## Zesto (Nov 25, 2018)

Much more over for half brother than you at least.

Sister look like old cat lady, and looks like most likely smells bad too.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 25, 2018)

In the second pic, your brother looks like lord mew lite. He is a 2.5 PSL, your sister is a 2.5 too, tbh.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 25, 2018)

Dear lord you look like a Chad compared to these two


----------



## androidcel (Nov 25, 2018)

brother 3spsl and sister maybe 4psl cant rate her due bad pics


----------



## badromance (Nov 25, 2018)

Sister is okay


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Nov 25, 2018)

Just for information I have no contact with either of them and have never met them (long story) but I know my sister has a boy who looks nothing like us from as far as I have seen (hopefully he has dodged the bullet and will have a decent life), and appears to be currently in a relationship (not the kid's father I don't think). My brother on the other hand from what I can make out has no kids, no gf/wife and doesn't seem to have success with women (apart from possibly at least *one* gf he may have had years ago), despite being NT and having a social circle where at least some of his friends are married and settled down (like many guys are at our age, he was born just a few months after me, another long story lol). He also leads far more of a normal life than me, having a job, driving a car, going on holiday etc.


----------



## VST (Nov 25, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Dear lord you look like a Chad compared to these two


As long as he doesn't smile, lol.


----------



## Zesto (Nov 25, 2018)

VST said:


> As long as he doesn't smile, lol.








I think his sister your looksmatch.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 25, 2018)

@HorribleTeeth we thought you killed urself man, Listen dude stop being a pussy, you're an english guy with probably a good salary, get a plane to turkey, get the best Hair and teeth you can (they're cheap). After you do that get some fillers around your eye area. I guarantee you you will ascend hard


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Nov 25, 2018)

Here is my brother from 2014 looking even worse. Mogged by literally everyone there, surely I don't need to say which one he is ?


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Nov 25, 2018)

maybe your sister is ugly in PSL terms (no offence btw) but she would still slay on tinder like Rambo


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 25, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> Here is my brother from 2014 looking even worse. Mogged by literally everyone there, surely I don't need to say which one he is ?


the guy with a grey suit is a slayer


----------



## Soontm (Nov 25, 2018)

Have Never seen bigger nasolabial folds than that.


----------



## VST (Nov 25, 2018)

Zesto said:


> View attachment 5732
> 
> 
> I think his sister your looksmatch.


Yeah, especially with how skewed the sexual marketplace is due to tinder, in fact I bet she mogs me in terms of SMV.

Also what's with the broken English in your posts recently? New level of autism or did you have a stroke?


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Nov 25, 2018)

Soontm said:


> Have Never seen bigger nasolabial folds than that.



Which one ?


----------



## Zesto (Nov 25, 2018)

VST said:


> Yeah, especially with how skewed the sexual marketplace is due to tinder, in fact I bet she mogs me in terms of SMV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like post as if Japanese boy from Japan.

Japanese English level not good, so get me used to time I spent in Tokyo, I leave end of December and spend whole month of January there.

https://looksmax.org/threads/why-does-zesto-speak-like-that.4297/

In short, new level of autism.


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Nov 25, 2018)

mybrainabusesme said:


> maybe your sister is ugly in PSL terms (no offence btw) but she would still slay on tinder like Rambo



Of course she would, SHE IS FEMALE DUH. If I was born with a vagina I would have it made too.


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Nov 25, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> Of course she would, SHE IS FEMALE DUH. If I was born with a vagina I would have it made too.



no i think vagina wouldnt help you jajaja jk

srsly, i pointed a lot of things you could do in other thread to fix your situation, why not try them


----------



## VST (Nov 25, 2018)

Zesto said:


> I like post as if Japanese boy from Japan.
> 
> Japanese English level not good, so get me used to time I spent in Tokyo, I leave end of December and spend whole month of January there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zesto (Nov 25, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> Of course she would, SHE IS FEMALE DUH. If I was born with a vagina I would have it made too.








You had avi Halo before but gone now with new pic.

You should switch back, otherwise people not treat you as nice on forum.


----------



## Soontm (Nov 25, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> Which one ?



On your sister


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Nov 25, 2018)

Brother has a cuck face but a good shoulder width in the second pic. If he's also 6'3 he's 4.5/10
Sister is a normie 5/10.


----------



## Zesto (Nov 25, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Brother has a cuck face but a good shoulder width in the second pic. If he's also 6'3 he's 4.5/10
> Sister is a normie 5/10.








5 with nasolabial folds of 85 year old woman?

I agree with others, 2.5.


----------



## jefferson (Nov 25, 2018)

Oh hey! glad to see you didn't rope.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 25, 2018)

Both around 3 psl


----------



## Vanillestorms (Nov 25, 2018)

I'd still smash your sister idgaf


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Nov 25, 2018)

Im happy someone has it worse than me


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 25, 2018)

Your sister has nice eyes at least.


----------



## Lil_KINJA (Nov 25, 2018)

How old is your sister? She looks like a 15 year old girl going on 50.


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Nov 25, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> I'd still smash your sister idgaf



So would a lot it would seem. I did a Tinder test of her before. I used just one pic, the third one, blank profile and just the letter "M" as the name (not her actual initial, I have used this letter as the name for quite a few Tinder tests recently) and she got 99+ likes in around just 10 mins or so. Talk about life on easy mode if I was born with XX chromosomes. Imagine what you would have to be as a *male *getting the same number of likes in that time from women, using exactly the same sort of profile.

BTW everyone, I'm not bothered about you insulting them etc, I have nothing to do with them and it appears they don't give a flying fuck about me.


Lil_KINJA said:


> How old is your sister? She looks like a 15 year old girl going on 50.


She will be 32 some time next month.


----------



## Ropemaxing (Nov 25, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> So would a lot it would seem. I did a Tinder test of her before. I used just one pic, the third one, blank profile and just the letter "M" as the name (not her actual initial, I have used this letter as the name for quite a few Tinder tests recently) and she got 99+ likes in around just 10 mins or so. Talk about life on easy mode if I was born with XX chromosomes. Imagine what you would have to be as a *male *getting the same number of likes in that time from women, using exactly the same sort of profile.
> 
> BTW everyone, I'm not bothered about you insulting them etc, I have nothing to do with them and it appears they don't give a flying fuck about me.
> 
> She will be 32 some time next month.


White women are impossible to match at their peak but they age way too fast , can't belive she's only 32 looks like 40+...


----------



## Hiro (Nov 25, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> I'd still smash your sister idgaf


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Nov 25, 2018)

the inferior genes unveils in the family photo. Sister is barely smashable, post wall by 23


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Nov 25, 2018)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> the inferior genes unveils in the family photo. Sister is barely smashable, post wall by 23



Actually it's his friend's wedding, not a family photo, but he still clearly stands out as the ugliest person in the whole photo. Even the fat guy who is the second one along on the top row mogs him.


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 26, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Your sister has nice eyes at least.



They are big buggy and to wide set. I wouldn't call them nice. But their not bad


----------



## Future Arablite (Nov 26, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> Title



I think you mog both of them tbh, especially your half brother (facial wise), although he seems to have slightly better frame but that could just be due to gymmaxxing.

Sister looks average (def not ugly) but looks oddly OLD for 32 ngl, she probably looked borderline hot when she was in her 20s 

You have a huge chance at mogging both of them to the next level/oblivion to be frank, just do the things i listed to you in our private chat plus maybe a hair transplant if you have decent hair quality/thickness in the donor area


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Nov 26, 2018)

Do they mog you


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 26, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> They are big buggy and to wide set. I wouldn't call them nice. But their not bad


The coloring makes up for it.


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Nov 26, 2018)

SubhumanOverload said:


> Do they mog you



I don't know, you tell me, have a look at their pics then look at mine.

I have to say though it appears my brother frame mogs me in the second pic, and looks more muscular. We have the same genes so surely if he can achieve that, I somehow can too.


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Nov 26, 2018)

Profile pic? It’s pretty small and pixelated but you kinda look like a ascended Chuck Liddell


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Nov 26, 2018)

SubhumanOverload said:


> Profile pic? It’s pretty small and pixelated but you kinda look like a ascended Chuck Liddell



I've posted loads on this forum but here are a few I've taken just now using my phone's *rear *camera, the most brutal, just like my current avi was.


----------



## jefferson (Nov 26, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> I've posted loads on this forum but here are a few I've taken just now using my phone's *rear *camera, the most brutal, just like my current avi was.


It wouldn't even be that bad if you could learn to smile normally or smile without showing your teeth.


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Nov 26, 2018)

jefferson said:


> It wouldn't even be that bad if you could learn to smile normally or smile without showing your teeth.



Closed mouth smile


----------



## jefferson (Nov 26, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> Closed mouth smile


Yeah that's better


----------



## VST (Nov 28, 2018)

@HorribleTeeth 
Lol, does your brother browse reddit?


----------



## Nibba (Nov 28, 2018)

VST said:


> @HorribleTeeth
> Lol, does your brother browse reddit?



looks like he uploaded pics of his brother to that sub jfl


----------



## VST (Nov 28, 2018)

Nibba said:


> looks like he uploaded pics of his brother to that sub jfl


I'm pretty sure I saw his brother on there several times, lol. 
Over for horribleteethcels.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 28, 2018)

VST said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw his brother on there several times, lol.
> Over for horribleteethcels.


lmao his brother is a soy male @HorribleTeeth


----------



## VST (Nov 28, 2018)

Nibba said:


> lmao his brother is a soy male @HorribleTeeth


Do you reckon he has a Switch? Lol


----------



## Nibba (Nov 28, 2018)

VST said:


> Do you reckon he has a Switch? Lol


probably. his wife's boyfriend gave him a switch after his vasectomy


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 28, 2018)

Nibba said:


> probably. his wife's boyfriend gave him a switch after his vasectomy


Oops! We ran into some problems.
You must wait at least 2 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 28, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> Oops! We ran into some problems.
> You must wait at least 2 seconds before performing this action.


Oops! We ran into some problems.
You must wait at least 2 seconds before performing this action theory is legit


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 28, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Oops! We ran into some problems.
> You must wait at least 2 seconds before performing this action theory is legit


----------



## Nibba (Nov 28, 2018)

future chadlite said:


>


You're going to feel the ban Hammer pretty soon buddy boy


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 28, 2018)

Nibba said:


> You're going to feel the ban Hammer pretty soon buddy boy


i need to study buddy boyoy,


----------



## Nibba (Nov 28, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> i need to study buddy boyoy,


Yeah same lmao finals coming up soon


----------



## Solitarian_Walker (Nov 28, 2018)

hook a brotha up with yo sista mane


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 28, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah same lmao finals coming up soon


i have final year projects to do then im graduating
ascension soon buddy boy


----------



## Nibba (Nov 28, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> i have final year projects to do then im graduating
> ascension soon buddy boy


Oldcel


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 28, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Oldcel


over for the west buddy boyo
gonna go back and marry 4 virgin harem


----------



## Solitarian_Walker (Nov 28, 2018)

i wanna fuck yo sista bro


----------



## Nibba (Nov 28, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> over for the west buddy boyo
> gonna go back and marry 4 virgin harem


Yeah right 3abid


----------

